# Mplayer e driver xv...

## Naspe

Ciao gente!

Ho qualche disguido coi driver vx di mplayer.

Praticamente quando lancio Mplayer e gli dico di usare il driver xv o si vede tutto blu e una sola riga in alto del filmato, oppure si vede lo schermo a meta, la meta superiore mostra il filato tutto schiacciato mentre la meta inferioriore è blu... A me nn piace il blu, sennò mettevo su Windows...

Cmq ho provato ad usare altri cosi x l'output e funziano piu o meno...

Il driver x11 funzia ma nn mi ingrandisce l'immagine... 

Altri drivers vanno tutti a scatti...

Io vorrei poter usare xv come fano i miei amici... che si vede tutto bene e va molto liscio... 

Qualche idea?

Ciao ciao

----------

## Tiro

mm..anche per me è abbastanza aleatorio il discorso mplayer -vo...tempo fa non funz neppure a me però andava mplayer -vo x11 ...ora funz entrambi ma  non ho ben chiaro il perchè...

----------

## cerri

Che scheda video hai? Che USE hai utilizzato? Che CFLAGS hai usato?

----------

## Naspe

Allora la scheda video è una Sis 650.

Come CFLAGS ho messo march=pentium4 -O3 -fomita-frame-pointer

Mentre le Use ora nn le ricordo e nn ho qui il picci... Stasse le guardo. Cmq erano quasi tutte abilitate... o meglio quelle che servono a Mplayer...

----------

## Tiro

```
 march=pentium4 -O3 -fomita-frame-pointe
```

forse è un errrore di copia?

```
march=pentium4 -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer
```

----------

## Naspe

Si scusa la a di fomita nn c'era  :Smile: 

----------

## Panda

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Allora la scheda video è una Sis 650.
> 
> Come CFLAGS ho messo march=pentium4 -O3 -fomita-frame-pointer
> 
> Mentre le Use ora nn le ricordo e nn ho qui il picci... Stasse le guardo. Cmq erano quasi tutte abilitate... o meglio quelle che servono a Mplayer...

 

cmq se non ricordo male mi pare che nell'ebuild di mplayer ci sia un bel 

```
unset CFLAGS CXXFLAGS
```

----------

## Naspe

ecco le flag use con cui è compilato mplayer:

```

plutone root # qpkg -i -v mplayer

media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre3 *

        Media Player for Linux [ http://www.mplayerhq.hu/ ]

Compiled with USE Flags: -dga oss xmms jpeg -3dfx sse -matrox sdl X svga -ggi oggvorbis -3dnow -aalib -gnome xv opengl truetype dvd gtk gif esd -fbcon encode alsa -directfb arts -dvb gtk2 samba -lirc -matroska -debug -joystick 

```

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq se non ricordo male mi pare che nell'ebuild di mplayer ci sia un bel
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

Non ho capito... vuol dire che nn fa uso di cflags?

----------

## cerri

Ma i tuoi amici hanno la tua stessa scheda? Non credo dipenda da mplayer, quanto dai driver che usa XFree a questo punto.

CMQ si, mplayer annulla tutte le CFLAGS.

----------

## f0llia

Scusate se mi intrometto, ma ho anche io un problemino con mplayer, nel senso che vedo i Divx a qualità bassissima. Ho provato i Divx su una macchina Win e si vedono perfettamente..! Che puo essere? Driver ?

Ps: se ho sbagliato a postare qui ditemelo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Naspe

No i miei amici nn hanno la mia stessa sk video...

In effetti io ho qualche difficolta con i driver per Xfree inquanto nn riesco ad utilizzare l'accelerazione 3d hw...

Il fatto è che quando usavo Mandrake/RedHat i film si vedevano benissimo...

Semmai stasse provo a far bootare knoppix e vedo se va o meno...

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi intrometto, ma ho anche io un problemino con mplayer, nel senso che vedo i Divx a qualità bassissima. Ho provato i Divx su una macchina Win e si vedono perfettamente..! Che puo essere? Driver ?
> 
> 

 

Quale driver gli dici di usare? sdl, x11, o ...?

----------

## cerri

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che quando usavo Mandrake/RedHat i film si vedevano benissimo...

 

Verifica, se puoi, la conf di X che avevi con redhat o mandrake.

----------

## Naspe

Temo che x verificare la conf di Mandrake debba reinstallarlo... ed eviterei volentieri  :Smile: 

Provo a vedere che accade con Knoppix... Poi al max strappo via l'HD, ne metto un'altro e installo la mandrake...

----------

## f0llia

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *f0llia wrote:*   Scusate se mi intrometto, ma ho anche io un problemino con mplayer, nel senso che vedo i Divx a qualità bassissima. Ho provato i Divx su una macchina Win e si vedono perfettamente..! Che puo essere? Driver ?
> 
>  
> 
> Quale driver gli dici di usare? sdl, x11, o ...?

 

Uso xv 

```

 vo=xv                  # To specify default video driver (see -vo help for

                        # list)

```

----------

## randomaze

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uso xv 
> 
> 

 

Prova a cambiarlo con sdl, a me funziona bene.

----------

## Cagnulein

salve ragazzi anche io ho lo stesso problema. Tutti i video mi si vedono blu.

Dunque ho una geforce mobile fx 5200 e ho nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx installati (tanto per farvi un esempio, ut2004 va che è una meraviglia).

ho provato a settare -vo directfb oppure -vo sdl con lo stesso identico risultato, mentre con -vo xv , mplayer mi va in crash.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a postare l'output di emerge -pv mplayer

----------

## Cagnulein

eccolo qui:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r4  -3dfx -3dnow +X -aalib +alsa +arts -bidi -debug -dga +directfb -divx4linux -dvb -dvd +encode +esd -fbcon -ggi +gif +gnome +gtk -ipv6 -joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live +mad -matroska -matrox +mpeg -nas +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -samba +sdl -sse +svga -theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xinerama -xmms +xv -xvid  0 kB

```

a parte il fatto che non c'è il supporto per il dvd mi sembra tutto ok, no?

edit: sto provando a ricompilare mettendo anche il supporto per dvd e xvid..ti faccio sapere

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a ricompilare xv

```
*  media-gfx/xv

      Latest version available: 3.10a-r3

      Latest version installed: 3.10a-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 2,301 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.trilon.com/xv/index.html

      Description: An interactive image manipulation program for X which can deal with a wide variety of image formats
```

----------

## Cagnulein

c'avevi mezzo beccato. infatti xv non era compilato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

allora ho fatto un bel emerge xv && emerge mplayer per essere sicuro di ricompilare tutto per bene, poi ho provato a lanciare mplayer con -vo xv e mi dice che non riesce ad aprire il display.

In effetti se provo a lanciare sia da root che da utente il comand xv mi dice anche lui che non riesce ad aprire il display.

Eppure il framebuffer funziona che è una meraviglia   :Confused: 

P.S. i video che stavo tentando di aprire erano degli xvid quindi c'erano una serie di problemi  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova  a lanciare gmplayer e poi dal pannello di configurazione cambiare il video output (poi devi uscire e rifarlo partire).

----------

## Cagnulein

anche con gmplayer tutto blu se uso x11, invece se sempre con gmplayer uso directfb o xv, gmplayer mi dice che non riesce ad aprire il file (penso che sia normale, visto che queste modalità sono proprio del framebuffer)

P.S. prima ho avviato gmplayer da framebuffer, è normale che mi sia piantato il pc? (non potevo + far nulla  :Sad:  )

----------

## fedeliallalinea

xv non e' per la modalita' fb solamente io uso quello sempre anche in X.

----------

## Cagnulein

riavviando il pc (dopo il crash di gmplayer) xv si è messo andare sotto X (anche se le immagini sembrano andare a 2x ma magari ho scazzato qls io)

mentre da framebuffer ancora non funziona, va beh continuo a smacchinarci B)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Leggendo un thread francese ho letto che per fare andare xv ci vuole il modulo (nel file di configurazione di xorg o xfree)

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "extmod"
```

----------

## Cagnulein

provo e ti faccio sapere. Intanto 1000 grazie  :Smile: 

----------

